# Books For TULIP



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 6, 2009)

Question for the PB...

What would you say are the best books that deal specifically with each "letter" in TULIP? Which deals/teaches Total Depravity best? Limited Atonement? Perseverance of the Saints? Unconditional Election? Irresistible Grace? etc...

Blessings,


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 6, 2009)

I am looking forward to these answers


----------



## JM (Apr 6, 2009)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Five-Points-Calvinism-Defended-Documented/dp/0875528279]Amazon.com: The Five Points of Calvinism: Defined, Defended, Documented: David N. Steele, Curtis C. Thomas, S. Lance Quinn: Books[/ame]


----------



## Zenas (Apr 6, 2009)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Five-Points-Calvinism-Defended-Documented/dp/0875528279/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1239026480&sr=8-2"]The Five Points of Calvinism, 2nd Edition[/ame]


----------



## JM (Apr 6, 2009)

That's TWO votes!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay I guess that one is THE book to get


----------



## JM (Apr 6, 2009)

It's packed with scripture, I still use it all the time.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 6, 2009)

I was looking more for "individual" books dealing with each "individual" point, but that book is great.


----------



## MMasztal (Apr 6, 2009)

I have Steele's book and recommend it. I'd also recommend "The Five Dilemnas of Calvinism" by Craig Brown.

It is a bit shorter and highly readable.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Five-Dilemmas-Calvinism-Craig-Brown/dp/1567690866/ref=pd_sim_b_3/188-7238861-7102611#]Amazon.com: The Five Dilemmas of Calvinism: Craig R. Brown: Books[/ame]


----------



## JM (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh,


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Apr 6, 2009)

Boettner's book on Predestination deals with several of these points. Maybe for U and I?


----------



## Theogenes (Apr 6, 2009)

The Canons of Dort! 

-----Added 4/6/2009 at 10:20:35 EST-----

But seriously...I think A.W.Pink's book "Our Accountability to God" is one of the best treatments of Total Depravity. You can get it at Amazon.com


----------



## yeutter (Apr 6, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> Boettner's book on Predestination deals with several of these points. Maybe for U and I?


The Canons of Dordt are masterful in their answer to the Arminians. Boettner's *The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination* gives a solid treatment of all five points. *Calvin's Calvinism* is scheduled to be reissued this summer by Reformed Free Publishing Association. The RFPA also has a book on the five points entitled, *Saved by Grace,* authored by Ronald Cammenga and Ronald Hanko. The latter book is nice in the way it uses the creeds and scriptrues to define the issues. and anticipates the usual objections with solid answers in a very readable format.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 6, 2009)

Any other suggestions for _individual_ books that deal with the _individual_ points themselves?


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 6, 2009)

For 'L' you can't beat The Death of Death in the Death of Christ by John Owen. It is an easy reading book that is great for light reading on a cold evening by the fireplace.












Well, not really that easy, but you can't beat it for the extensive treatment of Limited Atonement.


----------



## DonP (Apr 6, 2009)

I love Palmer but Steele and Thomas is good because it lays both views side by side and may be better for more skeptical studious types. 

Definite Atonement by Gary long is a great easy one with good appendix giving answers to the objection veres, 1 Jn 2:2 and the All verses 
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/1928965172/ref=sib_dp_pt#reader-link]Amazon.com: Definite Atonement: Gary D. Long: Books[/ame]

Here is a taste Propitiation in I John 2:2 by Dr. Gary D. Long

Cheaper source from old publisher Backus Books - Definite Atonement by Gary Long

Interesting article shows how the student helped the master learn this
Practicing Theology: Limited Atonement - How S. Lewis Johnson came to understand it better

Election Love Before Time is a good one for esp. for charismatics, it is a soft genetle approach to the doctrine, Kenneth Johns






Some don't like it "Election: Love Before Time" by Kenneth D. Johns

Letters to Tom Evang Press is a good story way to get on thinking of the 5 points. 

5 Points by Bishop 

The intro only to Death of Death by JI Packer is Free here and an easier read and solid good info. http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/onsite/packer_intro.html
Also Evangelism and the Sov of God by Packer is helpful

And then books on Grace in general speak to this and the will, but are a little heavier like Bondage of the Will, Grace by Booth, etc. .


----------



## Idelette (Apr 6, 2009)

If you're looking for a good small booklet this one is great! He addresses each of the 5 points and contrasts it with Arminianism, its a great booklet to give to others!

The Reformed Faith by Loraine Boettner:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Reformed-Faith-Loraine-Boettner/dp/0875521223/ref=sr_11_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1239046253&sr=11-1]Amazon.com: Reformed Faith: Loraine Boettner: Books[/ame]


----------



## DonP (Apr 6, 2009)

Also the OPC has a Reformed Faith booklet maybe available from GCP


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 6, 2009)

Let us try this one more time.

I am asking for _individual _books that deal with the_ individual _points themselves?

While very helpful and useful, books that deal with all five points is not what I am asking for in this thread. 

Lawrence in post#15 had the right idea.


----------



## DonP (Apr 6, 2009)

The ones I posted on election and limited atonement are


----------



## Idelette (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay, let me try this again!  How about these by RC Sproul:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Willing-Believe-Controversy-over-Free/dp/0801064120/ref=sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1239047847&sr=1-20]Amazon.com: Willing to Believe: The Controversy over Free Will: R. C. Sproul: Books[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Chosen-God-R-C-Sproul/dp/0842313354/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1239048001&sr=1-2]Amazon.com: Chosen by God: R. C. Sproul: Books[/ame]


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.cepbookstore.com/p-3672-what-is-reformed-theology-un.aspx
WHAT IS REFORMED THEOLOGY? PREVIOUSLY GRACE UNKNOWN WHAT IS REFORMED THEOLOGY? PREVIOUSLY GRACE UNKNOWN
"By R.C. Sproul-PCA. Explains the foundations and main points of Reformed theology - Helps readers understand key issues of the Reformation and Calvinism Paperback 230 pages. Previously titled "Grace Unknown". ...

This book has individual chapters on each of the "five points." It is a superb summary (and excellent summary of reformed theology overall).


----------



## westminken (Apr 6, 2009)

What level are you looking for?


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 6, 2009)

I appreciate your insistence on separate treatments. That is easier said than done. Several of the best handlings of each point are found in books dealing with all of them. Boettner's _The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination_ is good for more than one point. Also, you will find that several of the theologians of a Calvinist stripe attempt to deal with all five of them as well (e.g., Hodge).

*Total Depravity*

The Bondage of the Will - Luther
On the Freedom of the Will - Edwards
The Total Depravity of Man - Pink

*Unconditional Election*

"A Treatise on the Eternal Predestination of God" - Calvin

*Limited Atonement*

The Death of Death - Owen (duh!)

*Irresistible Grace*

"Irresistible Grace" - John Murray
"Concerning Efficacious Grace" - Edwards

*Perseverance*

Eternal Security - Pink
The Race Before Us - Schreiner and Canedy
The Final Perseverance of the Saints - Lloyd-Jones
Four Views on Eternal Security - Pinson

You might want to read a book by the owner of this site: _The Two Wills of God_ by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon or consider the series by John Piper on TULIP.


----------



## Theogenes (Apr 6, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Let us try this one more time.
> 
> I am asking for _individual _books that deal with the_ individual _points themselves?
> 
> ...




Benjamin,
See my post above on total depravity and Pink's book. Also, I recommend Pink's book on Election, for Uncond. Elect. and his book The Satisfaction of Christ for Limited Atonement
Jim


----------



## westminken (Apr 6, 2009)

If you have Dispensationalism: Rightly Dividing the People of God by Keith A. Mathison, the bibliography has some of the classic treatments of T U L I P individually.


----------



## yeutter (Apr 6, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> *Total Depravity*
> 
> The Bondage of the Will - Luther
> On the Freedom of the Will - Edwards
> The Total Depravity of Man - Pink


Those would be my top three picks to read on origianl sin/total depravity. 
Luther congratulated Erasmus for argueing that free willism and total depravity was the issue on which all the reformation hinged.


----------



## jacobiloved (Apr 11, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Any other suggestions for _individual_ books that deal with the _individual_ points themselves?



yes , A W Pink on ;

1. Eternal Security 
2. The Doctrine of Election 
3. The Atonement
4. Total Depravity
5. The Sovereignty of God (Irresistible Grace) 

A. W. Pink Collection (40 Vols.)


----------



## jambo (Apr 11, 2009)

I find "The five points of Calvinism: defined, defended, documented" by Steele and Thomas a very good summary (and has already been recommended). It is the basic skeleton of the 5 points. A similar book, "the five points of Calvinism" by Edwin Palmer is also very good.


----------



## PresReformed (Apr 11, 2009)

There is also John Gill's masterpiece _The Cause of God and Truth_

-----Added 4/11/2009 at 11:49:46 EST-----

and Dabney


----------

